# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Baptismos GRÁTIS

## Julio Macieira

O Fórum de Mergulho vem lançar mais uma iniciativa, desta feita, mais uma Jornada de Baptismos de Mergulho e tal como as anteriores GRÁTIS.

Esta Jornada de Baptismos, é promovida em conjunto com a Amora Sub e o Hotel Orion.



Venha ver como participar:
http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=9298

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá a todos

Também vai haver baptismos gratis durante os dias da Nauticampo das 15 às 20. Serão feitos por uma equipa de mergulhadores da Marinha.

----------

